# Curly Maple Tea Shelf with burl inlays.



## BigRedKnothead (Mar 14, 2015)

This week I finished a teacup display shelf for my wife. The shelf was heavily inspired by an Arts and Crafts shelf I saw in Fine Woodworking a few years back. Basically, I took that design and made several changes to suit my wife's taste's and needs (specific tea set dimensions).

Anyway, it's made from curly maple with mallee burl for the inlays. That's where the WB connection comes in. I bought the brown and red mallee burl from @Albert Kiebert a few months ago. I only needed a small piece from each to pull off these inlays....but they turned out great. Hope I did them justice Albert

I recently made a website(sig line) and full details of the build can be found there.

Dang you guys for getting me addicted to burls. Here she is....
























.... Red

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 14


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2015)

Too cool! The curved fronts on the shelves threw me off at first... I thought your shelves were sagging!

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice work- love the curly maple........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice Red. Simple but elegant.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2015)

Elegant and classy all the way around! Bet your wife was more than happy w it !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow. That's a beauty. Good job red

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2015)

Great piece! and some really nice curly maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

Holy shnikeys man.....I love it!

I actually remember seeing that in the magazine....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 14, 2015)

Great job putting this together and of course I love the use of the burls for the inlay! Will have to put this on my To Do list, which just keeps on growing with all the need things members here show and share.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Unmatchable family heirloom! What's not to love?! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey thanks a lot guys. My wife has see some nice looking stuff leave my shop. This is probably the nicest thing I've ever made and I'm glad it's staying in my house.

As far as gift's for the wife, I set the bar high. It'll be tough to top


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2015)

Dam that's awesome Red!! The maple is incredible, sweet job with the inlays! Very beautiful! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 15, 2015)

Outstanding, Red!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Great looking project. Outstanding work. Red. Cool wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Aurora North (Mar 18, 2015)

Really beautiful piece. Great job Red.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 18, 2015)

Very elegant piece. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 18, 2015)

Red, you nailed it! I'm sure your wife is more than pleased.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow. This is pretty spectacular. Nice choice of woods and nicely done on the shelf. Love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rorban1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

